# Happy New Year!



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2012)

May you leave the stress and distress of 2012 behind you and may 2013 be the year you've been hoping and praying for.


From all of us at Psychlinks.


----------



## Banned (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for all your work on the forum this last year.  Server upgrades and other things I don't understand.  May 2013 be an excellent year for you and your family as well.:cheers-toasting:


----------



## Retired (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of good health and happiness in the coming year.

*Edith Lovejoy Pierce
We will open the book. Its pages are blank. We are going to put words on them ourselves. The book is called "Opportunity" and its first chapter is New Year's Day.

**Irish toast
In the New Year, may your right hand always be stretched out in friendship, never in want.*


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Dec 31, 2012)

Have a Happy New Year everyone!   

You can start fresh anytime, but the beginning of a new year seems to be a good choice...


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2012)

Wishing everyone  Peace and Joy   Happy New Years   hugs


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 31, 2012)

Best wishes to all! 

Also, everyone be sure to congratulate and pat yourselves on the back for getting through 2012! Notice whatever you have managed to do, think about, learn a little more about, cope with, survive.... and it definitely includes the simplest day to day stuff. Notice it; it counts!


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone, i hope its a better year for us all.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone :cheers-toasting:


----------



## GDPR (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone.

I,for one, plan on working hard in the coming year. I really want(and need) to make changes in my life. I am looking forward to a fresh start.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2013)




----------

